# Any other links like this one?



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

I LOVE that web site, but any other links like this one?


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

http://hauntproject.com/
http://hauntershangout.com/props/default.asp


----------



## Mahone68 (Oct 21, 2004)

There are quite a few.... unfortunately I'm not at my computer with my favorites links, but a quick google search for halloween props and such pulls a few good ones


----------



## dkwilc0 (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.halloweenhaunted.com/index.php?page=decorations


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Bumping these ones up...they are fantastic!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

thenameisaimee said:


> http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/
> 
> I LOVE that web site, but any other links like this one?


This is probably the best you'll find.
Is there something you're looking for?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

FE: There's nothing imparticular i'm looking for, however, any new ideas are always cool. And yes...i was afraid of that sentence "this is probably the best you'll find". haha. But that;s okay, this web site has tons and tons of great idea's.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeh, It's nice to look at them all but I try and limit my looking as theres way to many ideas i've seen that I want to do and still cant finish what I started.
Stay adding them though.
Not sure if this was was added.
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/MainHalloweenTech.html


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

There is another one that just came out called www.halloweendisplays.net. He just started not to long ago.


----------

